# Name that tractor, Please?



## Dirck (Feb 22, 2015)

Great to be here! Thanks for the hospitality! Please reply with make, model and year? Thanky!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks kinda like a Farmall H made from '39 to '53.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd say it was a C, too small for an H. Not sure what year though.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

http://www.lancasterfarming.com/tractors/gallery/gimg2011-07-13T07-19-36

Steering looks looks different.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I'm thinking that with the steering through the hood, it could be an H or an M... but the M is big and the steering column is a bit too flat to match the photo. A few more pictures of that mystery tractor would sure help though.
Dirck, is this your tractor or perhaps a potential purchase? If you have access to it, have a look at the sheetmetal at the curve of the body line where is curves down from the grill... you may be able to see a remnant of a letter designation there.... heck, if you can get that close have a look for a serial/model number on the engine. I've zoomed in on the original, and although you can see the outline of the original sticker, you can't make out the model designation.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Kinda looks like an M or H to me but I'm not really too familiar with internationals


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

You're right. It's an H. Google it.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Try tractordata.com


----------



## Dirck (Feb 22, 2015)

*Many thanks.*

*I much appreciate the help form every one of you! It is a matching search image forwarded to me by a friend. Grandpa's gear. He is deliberating on making a go of breathing life back into the one that is in a barn. He cannot travel to the farm for inspection and so the story goes... yet he claims that it is identical as 'Pop' took him with while tending the fields. I had suggested making some time to get together with some tools to find out her present mechanical potential. I am a firm believer in anything having hope. Model ID will help me source availability of parts and to what end. If it was parked with a cracked head or worse (purely speculation), I could let him know of it's possibilities.

Have a great day and stay warm. It's 14 below at the cabin in the Catskill Mountains this fine morn'. Plenty of base for the sledding is a plus! *


----------

